# 20g Divided



## darkangel216 (Jan 27, 2010)

I've been working on this tank for a good week and it's finally coming together. Still needs work, but so far I'm liking it. Also, I was wondering if I really need to put a filter in it. I would prefer not to because I feel the current will be annoying to the betta in that section. Though I suppose I could put a bunch of plants near it to break up the movement. Any input is awesome. Also, ignore the floating plants in the middle sections, they're just there until I can attach them to something.


----------



## nomoretickets (Sep 29, 2010)

It's looking awesome. If you are gonna skip the filter you will probably wanna plant heavier because I doubt you will want to do constant considerable water changes. You could try to set up some kind of PVC drip system? Or a baffle?


----------



## darkangel216 (Jan 27, 2010)

I'll definitly be adding a lot more plants. I'll probably go ahead and put the filter in while there's no one in that section and see if I can baffle it.


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

Nice tank!!


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

That's a great tank! Most people wouldn't take the time or work to do that (Well, than again, most of the people on this forum are Betta fanatics...) I can't wait to see all the Bettas in there!


----------



## darkangel216 (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks everyone! Yeah it does take some time to get everything set up, but I enjoy setting up a new tank, especially aquascaping. I'll be at my LFS and Petsmart multiple times a week to look for different things that I think will work in my tank.


----------



## nomoretickets (Sep 29, 2010)

I can't wait to see it fully planted, it's going to be awesome. I'm sure you could baffle the filter enough for it to work


----------



## danifacetastic (Nov 11, 2010)

Yeah I'm using a filter in my divided 10 gallon and the flow doesn't bother the fish in that section he just can't make bubble nests so I'm going to be baffling with a sponge instead of a water bottle as soon as I can get one.


----------



## darkangel216 (Jan 27, 2010)

Yeah I'll probably baffle mine with a sponge, though I may see if I can put a lot of plants around it to act as a natural baffle.


----------



## darkangel216 (Jan 27, 2010)

Random question for everyone, I noticed that my snails seem to like hanging out on my marimo ball. The first night it was in the tank, the bigger of the two snails made a beeline for it and just sat on top of it. Are they eating it or no? Granted they are small and I don't think they'll be able to consume much of it, I was just wondering.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Very nice tank!! I can't wait to divide my 35gal. Do you have bettas that are going into the other sections or are you still looking?


----------



## darkangel216 (Jan 27, 2010)

Currently, Spock is in the section on the right with plants in it and Hades is in the left section with plants. Once I get more plants and make sure they won't be able to see each other, I'll be putting my other HMPK Boreas into one of the sections. I'm still looking for one more for the last section.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Oh,ok.


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

Sweet tank!
We'll need pic's of it when it's totally done..and one of ur new fish too?

Again..Nice tank!


----------



## darkangel216 (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks JaspersANGEL! I'll be updating this thread as I do more changes, and I'll definitly be posting more pics of the tank and the fishies.


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Nice tank! I love my 20 Long Divided!


----------



## darkangel216 (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks puppyrjjkm! 20g longs are so nice because they're easy to divide as opposed to the taller tanks.


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

darkangel216 said:


> Thanks puppyrjjkm! 20g longs are so nice because they're easy to divide as opposed to the taller tanks.


Exactly! I originally had my 29 gallon divided but couldn't stand how goofy it looked haha.


----------



## darkangel216 (Jan 27, 2010)

Yeah, those tall tanks look like it would be rough to divide them.


----------



## darkangel216 (Jan 27, 2010)

So I have come across an odd problem. The wisteria I have in Hades' section seems to be deteriorating. I went to remove some leaves that had detached from the plant and when I touched the stalk of the plant it was not hard at all, in fact it was kinda gooey. This freaked me out, but after checking all of my other plants, it seems like it's the only one with issues. My anubias are fine, the anacharis is growing and I trimmed them for the first time tonight, the java ferns seem fine, and the marimo ball is still doing its thing. My fish are fine and active as well, and the snails are still moving around. So what's up with the wisteria?


----------



## scootshoot (Oct 11, 2010)

Amazing job! /jealous


----------



## darkangel216 (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks! Just wish I could find out what's wrong with my wisteria. :/


----------



## darkangel216 (Jan 27, 2010)

darkangel216 said:


> So I have come across an odd problem. The wisteria I have in Hades' section seems to be deteriorating. I went to remove some leaves that had detached from the plant and when I touched the stalk of the plant it was not hard at all, in fact it was kinda gooey. This freaked me out, but after checking all of my other plants, it seems like it's the only one with issues. My anubias are fine, the anacharis is growing and I trimmed them for the first time tonight, the java ferns seem fine, and the marimo ball is still doing its thing. My fish are fine and active as well, and the snails are still moving around. So what's up with the wisteria?


Anyone have any idea what's wrong with my wisteria?


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

That plant with the ancharis at the very left? It's not wisteria.
wisteria looks like this:








It looks kind of like a dandelion's leaves underwater. Or a fern.

The plant you have, it's leaves are round and a little spiky at the edges... it reminds me of the leaves on a rose. I'm not sure what it is. It might not be aquatic.

The best way to be sure you're getting 100% legit aquatic plants is to buy directly from a grower. =]

A great place to buy high quality plants from a reputable dealer (that sometimes throws in extras) is Planted Aquariums Central.

The woman that grows the plants is really dedicated and her customer service is top notch! =] I just bought from her and my plants are coming in on tuesday! =] You can get 6 whole stalks of Ancharis for only $2.89! 

I see you already have some and it's a great plant! Really cleanses the water and in low light conditions too! =]

The best part about the site is that the owner is giving everyone who's on www.bettafish.com a 10% off dicount if you use the code *BETTAFISH* at checkout!  (yes you need to type it in all-caps. =])

Shipping was only $8.00 for me! =] I'm not sure if it's a flat rate though. I know that she expidites all of her packages so it's always 2-3 days for shipping. =]

My entire order was about $25.00 but I bought Water Sprite, Ancharis, Java Fern, and Anubia Coffeefolia(that was the expensive plant! >n< But it's SOOOO gonna be worth it! <3 So pretty! <3). And when I ordered I don't think I got the discount. =]

If you ordered just a few fast growing plants like Didiplis diandra(another great value plant! You get 10 stems for only $2.89 )_, _Water Sprite, Ancharis (again this is a great value plant! ), and actual Wisteria then your bill would be lower and you'd be good to go. =] Also YOU can get the discount so you can take 10% off of your purchase. =]

Also if you have the cash I recommend Creeping Jenny. =] It looks so pretty! <3

But yeah. I suspect the plant is not actually aquatic. I could be wrong though. But I know FOR SURE that it's not Wisteria. =]


----------



## darkangel216 (Jan 27, 2010)

Well crap. That really pisses me off, because Petsmart has it listed as wisteria. I noticed it looked different from pictures I've seen after I put it in, I figured it was a different kind of wisteria like there are different types of anubias. Well the guy I talked to today told me the one I had needed more light, so I moved it to an area of the tank that gets more light. I'll see how it does over the next few days, if it doesn't get better then it's getting chucked. Thanks for the info wallywestisthebest333.


----------



## darkangel216 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Lots o' Pics *

Tank update with pics! Got Boreas' section pretty much done, so now he's in the tank as well. Had to lower the water level a bit until the anacharis grows more, cause Hades and Boreas could see each other much more at the top. The plants in Spock's section are growing nicely, one looks like it grew inches over night. I found my final boy for the tank, I need to put more stuff in his section first, though I did put him in for a few minutes so I could get him to flare and see what exactly he is. Spock was not amused.


----------



## danifacetastic (Nov 11, 2010)

Those fish are absolutly gorgeous!!


----------



## darkangel216 (Jan 27, 2010)

danifacetastic said:


> Those fish are absolutly gorgeous!!


Thank you!


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

No prob! =]

 It looks like you got some actual Wisteria for that side of the tank now!  Congrats. =] And yep. Ancharis will do that for you (or so I'm told. ).

OMG YOUR BOYS ARE GORGEOUS!!!!!!!! D: <3

That new boy looks like a perfect proportioned rosetail halfmoon! D: The colors are a mixed bag but I LOVE them and I think they add to his charm! <3 He looks Purple! <3

Congrats on your tank and boys! =]


----------



## darkangel216 (Jan 27, 2010)

wallywestisthebest333 said:


> No prob! =]
> 
> It looks like you got some actual Wisteria for that side of the tank now!  Congrats. =] And yep. Ancharis will do that for you (or so I'm told. ).
> 
> ...


Thanks wallywestisthebest333! 

Actually I haven't gotten any wisteria yet, the one I think you're talking about is lace java fern.

Yeah, new guy is really purple looking, which is why I grabbed him. He was sold to me as a delta, so when he flared at Spock and I saw that he was a halfmoon, I was very happy.


----------



## darkangel216 (Jan 27, 2010)

Just ordered some REAL wisteria and dwarf sagittaria subulata from Planted Aquariums Central, so they should be here by Wednesday!


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

Awesome!  I can't wait to see the finished tank! >u<

I've never seen a good pic of Lace Java Fern! It looks so pretty! 

I actually regret not getting Wisteria now myself! XD I might order some after Christmas now. =]


----------



## darkangel216 (Jan 27, 2010)

I had been wanting some lace java fern since I saw the small pic of it on Planted Aquariums Central, but none of the stores really sold them. I got lucky in that the main person I talk to when I go to Petsmart had some that he was going to sell. Yay for employees who actually know what they're doing with the fishies and the plants!


----------



## darkangel216 (Jan 27, 2010)

*More Pics!*

My plants arrived today and are now in the tank! I think it's now pretty much done, I may add a plant or two, but I'm thinking I'll just let my existing plants grow in. I'm thinking of getting some Seacham Flourish fertilizer for the tank, simply because I don't think 4 bettas are producing enough nutrients for all those plants. Other than that, everything is doing great. As a side note, I didn't think it possible for a betta to fit in and out of the dragon decoration's mouth.  I shall name him Houdini!


----------



## danifacetastic (Nov 11, 2010)

How beautiful! I think it looks fine how it is! The last pic is hilarious. What a beautiful betta.


----------



## darkangel216 (Jan 27, 2010)

danifacetastic said:


> How beautiful! I think it looks fine how it is! The last pic is hilarious. What a beautiful betta.


Thanks! Yeah, Houdini is a little ham.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice tank!


----------



## kfish (Oct 5, 2010)

It's so pretty.

Omg, Houdini! The picture of him in the dragon's mouth is so cute!


----------

